# 9 Things You Should Always Have in Your Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> Today's new cars are better equipped than ever, with convenience, connectivity, and safety features that keep drivers safe on the road. Nonetheless, smart drivers know to hit the road prepared, regardless of how long the journey.
> 
> Consider picking these nine items up and stashing them in your glove box or trunk. They'll help you keep calm and carry on, no matter the situation.


Read more about the 9 Things You Should Always Have in Your Car.


----------

